# grease spot..guinea pig



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hi everyone

we have a male guinea pig..not sure how old..over two years at least ...who has develped a rough type of greasy patch on his rump...any ideas why? and does he need to go for a checkup at the vets?...he is fine in himself eating/sleeping etc...Probably a little on the large size...so i have just bought him a run for outside on the grass when the weather is nice

juliex


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> hi everyone
> 
> we have a male guinea pig..not sure how old..over two years at least ...who has develped a rough type of greasy patch on his rump...any ideas why? and does he need to go for a checkup at the vets?...he is fine in himself eating/sleeping etc...Probably a little on the large size...so i have just bought him a run for outside on the grass when the weather is nice
> 
> juliex


Has he maybe rubbed against something or gotten something greasy on his fur?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

is the 'rump' near there bums? if so i have 2 seperate males both with them! tried everything cannot get rid


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

yeah its just on the top of him...i have looked at his bum and that is clean..its where his fur is ..its stuck together


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

It is absolutely normal.  It is the grease gland, a gland that secretes a waxy substance when a boar gets excited about something. Some boars end up with messy grease glands so this needs to be gently removed - Swarfega, sold in places like Halfords to clean hands after getting them oily etc is ideal for the job. JUst put it on and then rub it off with a clean cloth and rinse. Or, for glands which are not too bunged up, I always find that a simple Johnsons baby wipe does the trick.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow mysterious. Have you tried bathing him? xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> It is absolutely normal.  It is the grease gland, a gland that secretes a waxy substance when a boar gets excited about something. Some boars end up with messy grease glands so this needs to be gently removed - Swarfega, sold in places like Halfords to clean hands after getting them oily etc is ideal for the job. JUst put it on and then rub it off with a clean cloth and rinse. Or, for glands which are not too bunged up, I always find that a simple Johnsons baby wipe does the trick.


thanks for that...i will try the wipes in the morning...cant think what he has got excited about though as he is on his own..bless him...or could it happen if they were scared???...i never noticed it yesterday..but last night the weather was terrible...gales and heav rain


----------

